# Trolling spoon blanks



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

Is there anywhere in Northeast Ohio to buy trolling spoon blanks? I want to paint a few in custom patterns for this weekend. I know I can get them on line, but does anyone sell them around here? Thanks in advance.

Wes


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

olepetestackle. he lives in maple heights. 15 minutes S.E. of clevaland.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

freyed,

Thanks for the info. I'll probably check him out this weekend.


Wes


----------



## murphy426 (May 29, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> olepetestackle. he lives in maple heights. 15 minutes S.E. of clevaland.


real nice guy got some good stuff off him yesterday night!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Do they have a catalog?


----------



## murphy426 (May 29, 2008)

www.olepetestackle.com


----------

